# Capcom is in major financial trouble



## Death-kun (Sep 12, 2013)

> According to GameIndustry, Capcom has a total of $152 million dollars in the bank.
> 
> To those who may not be so knowledgeable when it comes to the financials of these gaming companies, that is not a lot of money by any means. That’s actually a dangerously minuscule amount. To put things into perspective, Nintendo made roughly more than this in their 3 months alone. This leads to Capcom making huge changes for this upcoming gen, including an even bigger focus on DLC than before.
> 
> ...



Source:


----------



## Zaru (Sep 12, 2013)

DLC didn't work.

More DLC will solve it!


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 12, 2013)

Capcom isnt in financial trouble guys, they have 300 million in liquidated assets...
And some others tied up in investments. 

But again this is why they dont have a budget for Street Fighter 5.

They're going to put out less games with more quality and then milk those with DLC instead of doing what they used to do with Street Fighter, which could possibly fragment the base but people will buy the DLC after a while I guess 

They might make the G rank stuff DLC in Monster Hunter rather than making a G version which is something Im worried about fragmenting the player base..


----------



## Furious George (Sep 12, 2013)

Good on you, Capcom. 

Good on you.


----------



## Aging Boner (Sep 12, 2013)

only 152 million in the bank?

can't even make a decent AAA-AAA-AAA+ game with that kind of chump change these days...

next headline: "*Capcom to produce iOS games*"


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Sep 12, 2013)

It's their fault entirely.


----------



## Canute87 (Sep 12, 2013)

All the guys with talent should just leave and start a new company and let capcom die.

The guys who make the decisions currently have no fucking sense.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 12, 2013)

RE6 has a lot to do with this. The cost of that game and the amount of people that worked in such. Man what a mess


----------



## Overwatch (Sep 12, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> RE6 has a lot to do with this. The cost of that game and the amount of people that worked in such. Man what a mess



Over 6 million sales at a 60 dollar price tag and it was called a failure. 

So yeah...you reap what you sow.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 12, 2013)

Do you people even read what I write?

Seriously this is like the Square Enix Direct X11 thing all over again where the media just keeps spinning their wheels over and over again.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 12, 2013)

Overwatch said:


> Over 6 million sales at a 60 dollar price tag and it was called a failure.
> 
> So yeah...you reap what you sow.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 12, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Do you people even read what I write?
> 
> Seriously this is like the Square Enix Direct X11 thing all over again where the media just keeps spinning their wheels over and over again.



$300 million is chump change for Capcom considering their status in the gaming industry. They're one of the juggernauts, alongside companies like Nintendo, Activision, Konami, Rockstar, etc.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 12, 2013)

Yeah they dont have a lot of money hence why they're spending less but please, lets avoid sensationalism.


----------



## Surf (Sep 12, 2013)

Well I'm sure Super Ultra Street Fighter IV Turbo Arcade Edition 3D Remix ver. 2015 will solve all this.


----------



## Furious George (Sep 12, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Do you people even read what I write? Capcom isn't in finicancial trouble guys!





Death-kun said:


> We read what you wrote, but it doesn't make any difference. Capcom is still in financial trouble.





St NightRazr said:


> Well yeah, Capcom IS in financial trouble but lets avoid sensationalism.



The fuck?


----------



## Vault (Sep 12, 2013)

This is great news, hope they go bust and have to sell their intellectual property. Onimusha in capable hands 

Capcom are so shitty. Treating customer like fools and DLC is what's killing them in the first place, yet they are going to continue lol I'm happy anyway. The sooner this company goes under, the better.


----------



## Nep Nep (Sep 12, 2013)

Should have made that new DMC yourself eh Capcom? <.< 

Oh yes and please shove more on disc dlc down my throat! That'll get me to shell out the big bucks.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 12, 2013)

Furious George said:


> The fuck?



Why are you editing my posts?
Loosing money/making less =//= financial trouble

They're profits are up, but they're down from where they were years before, it went up this year,


They just need to fix their dev culture and publishers dogma and they'll be fine


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Sep 12, 2013)

I have a special place in my heart for many Capcom franchises but the way they have been treating a lot of series and handling hd rereleases it doesn't surprise me at all they're hurting.  

For example: 2 of my favorite fighting games of all time are CVS2 and SC2.  Capcom rereleases cvs2 completely untouched for 15$.  Namco rereleases SC2 with HD and online for 10$.  Fuck yourself, Capcom.

Also I'm sure the tales of their demise are greatly exaggerated but they deserve any backlash they're getting.


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Sep 12, 2013)

Hope they go out of business, good riddance.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 12, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Yeah they dont have a lot of money hence why they're spending less but please, lets avoid sensationalism.



But sensationalism is the gamer's very lifeblood.


----------



## Furious George (Sep 12, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Why are you editing my posts?



I was cutting out the shit that didn't really make a difference and got to the point of it all. Humor.



> Loosing money/making less =//= financial trouble



Actually, depending on the extent (and Capcom's is substantial), that's exactly what it equals.



> They just need to fix their dev culture and publishers dogma and they'll be fine



Okay, that's nice. But they haven't done that... your first post challenges the point that Capcom is in any trouble at all, which is wrong. 

You also can't call it sensationalist if the info and statement is accurate.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 12, 2013)

Burn in hell, Capcom.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 12, 2013)

Furious George said:


> I was cutting out the shit that didn't really make a difference and got to the point of it all. Humor.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Info being spun like Shokio is doing in that particular article is very much sensationalism. Capcom isnt anywhere near bottoming out. Shit I think Square Enix is doing even worse than they are. They're just going to have to consolidate and refocus their shit.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 12, 2013)

I don't know if I should be glad or bummed.


----------



## Furious George (Sep 12, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Info being spun like Shokio is doing in that particular article is very much sensationalism. Capcom isnt anywhere near bottoming out. Shit I think Square Enix is doing even worse than they are. They're just going to have to consolidate and refocus their shit.



Info being spun? What's being spun? 

I read the entire link and its only at the bottom paragraphs that subjective shit comes in. The guy makes it clear he is happy that Capcom isn't at their best, but the info doesn't reflect too much bias.

 Never was it said that Capcom is in danger of bottoming out. The article is titled "Capcom only has $152 million in the bank", which is true. 

This thread title is that "Capcom is in major financial trouble." Which, based on the fact that they only have a little in the bank on the crux of a new console generation, is a fair assessment. 

No one said that they are doing worse than SE.... saying a company is in less financial trouble than a company that is also in financial trouble does not cancel out the fact that both companies are in financial trouble. 

And what I love about your posts is that you keep offering things Capcom needs to do to get out of trouble (consolidate, publisher's dogma) while pretending that there is no trouble at all.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 12, 2013)

Sasaki Kojirō said:


> I have a special place in my heart for many Capcom franchises but the way they have been treating a lot of series and handling hd rereleases it doesn't surprise me at all they're hurting.
> 
> For example: 2 of my favorite fighting games of all time are CVS2 and SC2.  Capcom rereleases cvs2 completely untouched for *15$*.  Namco rereleases SC2 with HD and online for *10$.*  Fuck yourself, Capcom.
> 
> Also I'm sure the tales of their demise are greatly exaggerated but they deserve any backlash they're getting.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 12, 2013)

Furious George said:


> Info being spun? What's being spun?
> 
> I read the entire link and its only at the bottom paragraphs that subjective shit comes in. The guy makes it clear he is happy that Capcom isn't at their best, but the info doesn't reflect too much bias.
> 
> ...



Because of English.

You see how the people here are "reacting" to this right? Clearly they have a different idea of what this actually means.

Also you should watch his particular vid on this, it really does show people dont understand whats going on at all.


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 12, 2013)

I have waited long for this day.


----------



## Patchouli (Sep 12, 2013)

1: Should have let Inafune do his thing.
2: Stop selling me patches for Street Fighter and saying it's a whole new game. This isn't the early 90's.
3: Getting real tired of this DLC.

Hope they still have time to reform their idiotic business practices.


----------



## Furious George (Sep 12, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Because of English.
> 
> You see how the people here are "reacting" to this right? Clearly they have a different idea of what this actually means.
> 
> Also you should watch his particular vid on this, it really does show people dont understand whats going on at all.



Well, nobody likes Capcom anymore, so why be surprised that people are happy about bad news?

I don't see how that equates to sensationalism on the part of the article or the OP.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 12, 2013)

Capcom sell off your megaman IP.


----------



## Naruto (Sep 12, 2013)

Good. Auction off all your franchises and let more talented developers pick up where you left off.

In all seriousness though, I'm worried for all the people they employ.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 12, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Capcom sell off your megaman IP.


Nintendo should buy it.


----------



## Canute87 (Sep 12, 2013)

And then let Kamiya work some magic with it,  or Retro.


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 12, 2013)

The sad thing is, Capcom has the balls of several fantastic, classic licenses in a vice.

Capcom is done.  Honestly, if they didn't publish Monster Hunter, I'd probably have never bought another Capcom game anyways.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 12, 2013)

Furious George said:


> Well, nobody likes Capcom anymore, so why be surprised that people are happy about bad news?
> 
> I don't see how that equates to sensationalism on the part of the article or the OP.



No it just means people simply dont have an implicit understanding of what any of the data presented means.

Shokio wrote that, he doesnt understand what it even means, Capcom isnt in MAJOR financial trouble is the point.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Sep 12, 2013)

Capcom may not be in _immediate_ danger of financial collapse, but with their nickel and diming policies starting to catch up to them, coupled with the rise in development costs, spells trouble in the long-run if Capcom does not launch a serious reform of their publishing and development practices, and I doubt they will do that.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 12, 2013)

Nintendo's been smacking some sense into them and giving them money, along with Sony.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Sep 12, 2013)

Well Lost Planet 3 sales certainly won't ease Capcom's woes.

They expected it to sell a mere 1.2 million, and it didn't even sell 10k in North America.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Sep 12, 2013)

All they need to do is just make another solid game, and not do anything with bells and whistles like DLC.  Just release a great game that people will love and hope to hell it does well.

...I can dream.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 12, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]7RWTefnWlYE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Xiammes (Sep 13, 2013)

Capcom kickstarter soon.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 13, 2013)

Only if Gaist Crusher flops.

Which would be very bad for Treasure


----------



## The World (Sep 13, 2013)

Vault said:


> This is great news, hope they go bust and have to sell their intellectual property. Onimusha in capable hands
> 
> Capcom are so shitty. Treating customer like fools and DLC is what's killing them in the first place, yet they are going to continue lol I'm happy anyway. The sooner this company goes under, the better.



Fuck yes Vault

Onimusha in the hands of someone great


----------



## Shirker (Sep 13, 2013)

Well, whether the scope of their financial plight is sensationalism or not, I guess with this news, we can now sit back and have a nice chuckle at our collective fears we had as hardcore gamers. The idea that stuff like _on-disk DLC_ or _the major streamlining of beloved franchises_ would be an inevitable norm in the future of gaming due to the apathy of the unwashed casual-gamer masses ended up being pretty fucking ridiculous, huh?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 13, 2013)

makes sense. Their decisions have lead to this, mismanagement up the arsehole, even worse than SE i gotta say.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 13, 2013)

Except SE is farther in the toilet^


----------



## The Juice Man (Sep 13, 2013)

I say good for their asses.


----------



## Canute87 (Sep 13, 2013)

If they are in financial issues now how is the new generation going to fix that with higher costs?


----------



## Naruto (Sep 13, 2013)

With lots and lots of DLC apparently.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 13, 2013)

My birthday wish is coming true  

This time next year, Capcom IPs will be Nintendo exclusives


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 13, 2013)

Wow, I think that Inafune's little retarded western boner might have singlehandedly cost millions and millions to Capcom.

Great, so they either have time to wise up when it comes to their games or burn up. They're still doing some pretty cool games so it'd suck if they went under only because of some specific development teams they still have in there.


----------



## Xiammes (Sep 13, 2013)

The one capcom game I wanted to have dlc is sorely lacking extra content, Dragons Dogma really needs more content.


----------



## ShadowReij (Sep 13, 2013)

So there's hope for Megaman? :33


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 13, 2013)

^Yes. That Mobile market is blooming in Japan.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 13, 2013)

The Universe is punishing them for DmC.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 13, 2013)

DmC wasn't even the worst part of Capcom this past gen. Megaman axes, Street Fighter IV 4208529058904589048 versions, RE games falling short, and all the crap about the DLC and whatnot.


----------



## MS81 (Sep 13, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> [YOUTUBE]7RWTefnWlYE[/YOUTUBE]



this guy is right!!!


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 13, 2013)

So if the IPs went to other companies......Nintendo would probably end up with Megaman, Monster Hunter, Ghost N Goblins, and Ace Attorney.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 13, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> So if the IPs went to other companies......Nintendo would probably end up with Megaman, Monster Hunter, Ghost N Goblins, and Ace Attorney.



Resident Evil probably would go to Konami or a western developer,Dead Rising probably would go to Microsoft,Devil May Cry go to Sony.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 13, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> Devil May Cry go to Sony.



Unfortunate since Platinum deserves to get Kamiya's old creations.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Sep 13, 2013)

#SaveCapcom


----------



## Canute87 (Sep 14, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Unfortunate since Platinum deserves to get Kamiya's old creations.



But sony would do a damn good job with the game.  Just have the god of war people do it.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 14, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> But sony would do a damn good job with the game.  Just have the god of war people do it.





At this point, the only team that I trust with DMC is Itsuno's, I wouldn't even be happy with Kamiya with his incessant affection for cinematic crap, QTEs, and "mash X to look super cool on screen".

And this is coming from a guy who really likes God of War. They just couldn't do dick with the game, gameplay wise. Not that they would do much better with the story.


----------



## SionBarsod (Sep 14, 2013)

So who'd take the IPs like Street Fighter, Rival School, and such? I can see maybe Sega grabbing the Power Stone IP since the game did end up on the Dreamcast console. I'd really like to see those games come back, and Ono is making jokes/teasing about Rival Schools 3.

Let Platinum have Viewtiful Joe and God Hand. That shit would be glorious.


----------



## teddy (Sep 14, 2013)

Embarassing. they're sitting on multiple ips that should be thriving now. and of course you have their dlc escapades


just pathetic, crapcom


----------



## SionBarsod (Sep 14, 2013)

? said:


> Embarassing. they're sitting on multiple ips that should be thriving now. and of course you have their dlc escapades
> 
> 
> just pathetic, crapcom



You could say that it has something to do with the development costs for today's games but that still doesnt excuse the lack of old games. 

Heck they could bank in on the nostalgia of the old fans by making new games for handhelds or something with their old IPs to fund bigger projects and stuff. On top of that they could give those old games a new fanbase.

But no...everyone wants COD game sales now. Capcom could have easily been that company where the games might not be blockbusters but they would have had a dedicated fanbase that would buy them in a heartbeat.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 14, 2013)

SEGA gets Final Fighter and makes the crossover with Streets of Rage. 

Platinum should get Strider.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 14, 2013)

Monster Hunter is best selling title on the Eshop in Japan in 10 hours.

It outsold animal crossing digitally


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 15, 2013)

You can see why i think that Nintendo would go straight for Monster Hunter.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 17, 2013)

Excellent review by Andy Greenwald @ Grantland

So Capcom is going to announce some shitty new apps in TGS....and a new game by Hideaki Itsuno.

*GET FUCKING EXCITED.*

We should be doing a TGS thread right about now.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 17, 2013)

I bet they'll cancel it mid-production.


----------



## creative (Sep 17, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Capcom sell off your megaman IP.



which IP should have it. or versions of it?

X-series goes to grass hoper?

classic goes to Hal studios?

zero goes santa monica?

battle network to atlus?


----------



## Death Certificate (Sep 18, 2013)

Capcom has no one to blame but themselves.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 18, 2013)

creative said:


> which IP should have it. or versions of it?
> 
> X-series goes to grass hoper?
> 
> ...



Why sell them all separately? They need to be together otherwise it will get really weird. But i do agree that Classic should be with Nintendo if this happens.

Also, don't you dare suggest Sony Santa Monica.


----------



## Rasengan with gatorade (Sep 18, 2013)

I hope for nothing because i don't care about them.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Sep 18, 2013)

Serves them right for cancelling Legends 3.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 18, 2013)

Lol Crapcom doing some old fashioned drama to get peoples attention. 

Though I hope this news is true and hope that EA or M$ buys them so they can all die together.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Sep 18, 2013)

As long as my DMC goes to the right hands, I don't give a darn to Crapcom


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 18, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]tRuJqaxbM0M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 19, 2013)

So how about dat Nintendo getting Megaman franchise and Monster Hunter?


----------



## creative (Sep 19, 2013)

how is nintendo in their overall sales. wonderful 101, despite being amazing, did not sell as well as anyone would have hoped. and I thought nintendo was still tight about the first shipment of wii-U sucking. is nitendo in a position to consider buying capcom IPs or otherwise?


----------



## SionBarsod (Sep 19, 2013)

creative said:


> how is nintendo in their overall sales. wonderful 101, despite being amazing, did not sell as well as anyone would have hoped. and I thought nintendo was still tight about the first shipment of wii-U sucking. is nitendo in a position to consider buying capcom IPs or otherwise?



Well yeah Nintendo has a lot more money in the bank than Capcom does. Even though the Wii-U isn't doing good the money they've made from everything else gives theme a good amount of room for something like this.


----------



## Gino (Sep 19, 2013)

Fuck Capcom


----------



## Canute87 (Sep 19, 2013)

When companies die it's never a quick death, just always a slow agonizing one.


----------



## soulnova (Sep 19, 2013)

So, not even MH4 will save them? Really?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 19, 2013)

Gino said:


> Fuck Capcom


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 20, 2013)

In the words of Viewtiful Joe "Im not dead yet"

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I6tL8T00zo4[/youtube]


----------



## Enclave (Sep 20, 2013)

Advice to Capcom:

Want to turn things around?  Stop going after the CoD crowd, they're entirely too happy playing CoD and GTA.  You are not going to be able to lure them to your product so stop trying.  Instead focus on the people who initially had made you rich, focus on the hardcore gamer.  The people who bought every Breath of Fire at launch, the people who keep on buying your Resident Evil games even though they've been shit for years due to trying to appeal to the mass market.

These people?  These hardcore gamers?  They actually APPRECIATE when you target them.  They even don't care if the game isn't the most beautiful game ever made.  If you released a new Breath of Fire and it had graphics akin to Breath of Fire IV?  They'd fucking LOVE it.  Sure you won't sell a billion copies in the opening week of the game but you don't need that to be profitable, you just need to make more than you spent.

Look at Atlus, this is practically their modus operandi and they have good financials.  They aim at a specific market and manage their budget accordingly and amazingly enough?  Profits are had.

So yeah, give us Mega Man, give us Breath of Fire (and not some shit online mobile garbage game that nobody asked for).  You don't need to reinvent the wheel.  The reason Breath of Fire Dragon Quarter failed was not because RPGs were played out and people had moved on.  It failed because the game was shit and didn't look like a Breath of Fire game at all.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 21, 2013)

Lmao someone mentioned Dragon Quarter. Thats one of the shittiest game of all time.

And Crapcom can only blame themselves. They screwed DMC fans, Megaman fans, RE fans and they always release an INCOMPLETE game all the time. Its a disgrace. They should all commit hara kiri if they still have an ounce of dignity left in their veins.


----------



## Patchouli (Sep 21, 2013)

Gino said:


> Fuck Capcom



For a single shining moment, I had felt positive about something Capcom announced.

And then I saw this.



> - Comes out for iOS in Japan on Sept 26


----------



## Canute87 (Sep 21, 2013)

Capcom should follow Atlus example.  You shouldn't go after a crowd they crowd should come to you.

When the folks made call of duty they weren't going after a call of duty fanbase.  They just focused on doing what they did best and it became popular.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Sep 21, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> In the words of Viewtiful Joe "Im not dead yet"
> 
> [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I6tL8T00zo4[/youtube]



It's funny because Joe's dead as fuck and will probably never appear in another game that isn't a cross over ever again.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Sep 21, 2013)

Bwahahahaha, I'm watching the Capcom stream and it's literally all iOS trash.

This company is fucking dead, RIPIP.


----------



## Yagura (Sep 22, 2013)

How much do you think Capcom could get for Mega Man if they were to sell it?


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 22, 2013)

$             3


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 22, 2013)

this is why kenji inafune said that japan as a development house is dying. There's not much left if your reduced to cellphone garbage and apps. Companies like Capcom who were once the titans of Japanese game development are just the face of this


----------



## Gino (Sep 22, 2013)

This is the same guy responsible for a lot of trash as well.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 22, 2013)

To be fair, it was listening to his tripe that kinda hurt them too.


----------



## Canute87 (Sep 22, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> this is why kenji inafune said that japan as a development house is dying. There's not much left if your reduced to cellphone garbage and apps. Companies like Capcom who were once the titans of Japanese game development are just the face of this



Is there any company left from the SNES days that isn't struggling?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 22, 2013)

From Japan? There are a few. Namco Bandai for one(and that's due to them doing the smart thing, having strict budgeting)....but in general, its not looking good.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 22, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> this is why kenji inafune said that japan as a development house is dying. There's not much left if your reduced to cellphone garbage and apps. Companies like Capcom who were once the titans of Japanese game development are just the face of this



It's funny because Inafune's company is also making cellphone shit and visual novels.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 22, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> Is there any company left from the SNES days that isn't struggling?



EA isn't struggling financially.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 22, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> It's funny because Inafune's company is also making cellphone shit and visual novels.



Its true, but that just makes him a hypocrite, not wrong.


----------



## Yagura (Sep 22, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> From Japan? There are a few. Namco Bandai for one(and that's due to them doing the smart thing, having strict budgeting)....but in general, its not looking good.



Could you name the others? I'm rather uninformed.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Sep 22, 2013)

Sell Mega Man to Nintendo.

I'm worried about Ace Attorney though...



8-Peacock-8 said:


> SEGA gets Final Fighter and makes the crossover with Streets of Rage.



Anything Sega gets will most likely be put to work making Sonic.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 22, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]1o63ZHwxC7o[/YOUTUBE]


----------

